# Help me understand what this is ?



## Kristian1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey fellow analog fans... I got a film developed and some of the photos had a red stipe on them 
 .. Is that a mistake the cameras makes or is it a mistake by the guy who developed my film ? It was shot with a Ricoh R1 by the way.. Brand new film by the way...


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 19, 2014)

The problem is that you missed focus.




Oh the red bar?

No idea.


----------



## CAP (Jun 19, 2014)

Could be light leek in film cameras body.


----------



## limr (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like a light leak to me. Is this the first time you've ever seen this?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2014)

It **is** caused by light. If it's on a start or end frame, it could be the edge of the roll I.D. number that was flashed onto the roll at the lab. But it definitely *is* caused by white light, and not part of the in-camera exposure. Have you looked at the negative? Is it an end frame, or one from the very start of the roll?


----------



## Kristian1 (Jun 19, 2014)

limr said:


> Looks like a light leak to me. Is this the first time you've ever seen this?


Well actually I've seen it a couple of times with that specific camera. But it is only on some of the shots.. Could i fix the leak with tape... =


----------



## Kristian1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> It **is** caused by light. If it's on a start or end frame, it could be the edge of the roll I.D. number that was flashed onto the roll at the lab. But it definitely *is* caused by white light, and not part of the in-camera exposure. Have you looked at the negative? Is it an end frame, or one from the very start of the roll?


It is actually in the middle of the roll and it happened on three of the photos.. seems kind of random..


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kristian1 said:


> Hey fellow analog fans... I got a film developed and some of the photos had a red stipe on them View attachment 77378 .. Is that a mistake the cameras makes or is it a mistake by the guy who developed my film ? It was shot with a Ricoh R1 by the way.. Brand new film by the way...



Just poking fun at you by the way :mrgreen:


----------



## Kristian1 (Jun 19, 2014)

i laughed haha


----------



## limr (Jun 19, 2014)

Kristian1 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a light leak to me. Is this the first time you've ever seen this?
> ...



A camera can have a place where light will leak in some pictures but not others, depending on the location of the light source. Looks like yours is along the side (can't tell you right or left because I don't know how you turned the camera to get the vertical shot. Any horizontal shots with the light leak? If so, if the leak is on the right of the image, the leak will be on the left side of the camera, and it looks like where the back plate meets the main part of the camera.)

It's not hard to replace light seals. Open the back and check around the edges - is there any foam at all anywhere in the seams? You can get a sheet of black self-adhesive felt and cut a thin strip to place around the edges where the back meets the camera body. It's not hard and there are probably video tutorials that you might want to try for more detailed instruction. 

I suppose tape might work (it would have to be black tape) but you'd have to re-tape every time you change rolls.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree, light leaks, and yes, you could try using some black electrical tape or gaffer's tape but that would be a somewhat temporary fix (til you get tired of re-taping the camera every time you put in film!). 

I thought at first glance you wanted to know what the person was with the bag on the head! LOL I'm kidding too, you picked a funny picture to show us, looks like you had fun wherever you were! 

You could of course scan and make copies and do some cropping to eliminate the stripes depending on if that wouldn't cut off a significant part of the picture.


----------



## Kristian1 (Jun 19, 2014)

sure had, its a not a bag but a plastic container filled with dough by the way. . haha


----------



## Kristian1 (Jun 19, 2014)

limr said:


> Kristian1 said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Where should i but the felt ? (sorry for being so helpless...) 

i have a the similar red stripe on the right side of some horizontal shots by the way..


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2014)

A bad seal on the camera usually doesn't create equal light leaks across the roll of film.  Sometimes, you take several shots in a row.... in the dark using flash.... so there's not much time for very little light to leak in and cause damage.  Halfway through the roll, you set the camera down for half an hour on a picnic table out in the sun and guess what?


----------



## compur (Jun 19, 2014)

First try taping up all along the edges of the film door seam (after film is loaded of course), and shoot another roll. If that solves the problem then you know it's a light leak.

If it is a light leak then you need to replace the seals. Search YouTube for videos about replacing light seals on film cameras and you will see what you need to do. You will need to dig out the old seals located in the groove where the film door sits when it is closed and replace them.


----------



## limr (Jun 19, 2014)

Kristian1 said:


> i have a the similar red stripe on the right side of some horizontal shots by the way..



Compur's suggestion is good - load a roll of film, tape the side, and shoot the roll to see if there are any light leaks. Try to take pictures in brighter light to sort of push the issue a little. If no light gets through, then it's a sign that the seals were bad and they need to be replaced.

If your light leaks are on the right side of the picture, then you want to start by taping the left side of the camera where it latches. If you do need to reseal it, it's best to watch a couple of tutorials. Just quickly, though, looking at the back of the camera with the back open, look at the edge right where the back latches onto the camera. Do you see some ratty black foam-like stuff? Kinda sticky? That's where a typical camera would have a light seal and where you could put the felt after you clean it out.

Actually, I did a quick check, and it might be that the Ricoh R1 didn't use seals there on the edge, but there IS foam around that film indicator window. I saw this thread talking about the same sort of light leak you have: https://www.flickr.com/groups/37635144@N00/discuss/72157629678687161/  It's possible the light is coming from that window instead of the side of the camera. Looking at the picture you posted, that foam IS starting to look a little grody.

And check out this thread from a Ricoh forum to show you how to replace the seals around that film window if you don't want to tape over it: Ricoh Forum - View topic - Replacement window light seal foam

I'd say try taping the window first, see how that goes. If it solves the problem, either keep the tape on, or if you don't like how it looks or would like to be able to actually use that film window, then replace the foam. If it _doesn't _solve the problem, try taping the side.


----------



## Kristian1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Im gonna tape the window. The foam inside is all sticky and nearly gone. So i think that is the issue. 
 Thanks a lot Limr  and everybody else who helped out.


----------

